# Tappan Help!



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

I have allways been a bass fisherman but I am tring to saugeye fish an not doing good at all. I need some pointers. I have been using spoons on rocky points in about 10 to 15 ft jigging them,but also using jig heads with twisters all differnt colors also using hot an tots, walley divers, shadraps in same areas am I on the right track or is it just the time of year any pointer will help thanks.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Jig and twister is good, must be tipped with half of nightcrawler and must be dragged on bottom. i can catch alot if im dragging bottom, or none at all if not. They are picky this time of year. Try flats in 10-12 fow water too.


----------



## Lundfish-r-men (Mar 3, 2009)

Good luck on those saugeye at Tappan. They are there and some nice ones too. HOwever, Tappan has been always hit or miss with me. I've had success with everything your using however with never any consistancy there. They are a hard fish to pattern at least on that lake. Now Pleasant hill lake is another story. Early fall with a jig head and a 1/3rd of a crawler slowly jig accross the sandy areas by the marina and beach is deadly. Also there is a hump just offshore in front of the beach that can be real productive too. Late sept. Early Oct. I've done really good there.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Try a bottom bouncer with a nightcrawler harness 6-10 fow. Haven't fished Tappan hard in about two years, but I always picked up an eye or two doing that in the summer.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys I will most likely be there this weekend to try it out an hope there are on. Also I was wondering about an erie derie with a crawler, I know it is not erie but has any one tried it much an had any results?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Catfish will kill an ErieDerie at Tappan...have fun with em.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

The Saugeye bite has been pretty tough lately. I think it has a lot to do with the amount of baitfish in the water. 

As for the Earie Dearie it will work. If you use them I hope you like to unhook channel cats. I caught 5 or 6 yesterday on a 1/16th oz jig. One of them measured about 28". They will hammer anthing with a worm on it.

Here is a pic with all the info you need to catch a dink Saugeye.


----------



## Lundfish-r-men (Mar 3, 2009)

Eye Doctor...nice fish remember smaller is better than nothing at all. Jigs have worked the best for me when saugeye fishing the MWCD lakes. Slow trollin' Bottom bouncers and spinners with crawlers would be a strong second ( Those also pick up alot of white bass & cats as well) 3rd choice would be casting jointed shad raps in 4-6' of water in the fall. That has produced the biggest saugey for me in Clendehning a few years ago. They are alot of fun to catch when I can't get out on Lake erie, just not as easy as the bigger walleye are.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I didnt make it to Tappen but I did go to Leesville. I did a little eye fishing not much luck but when trolling I hooked in to a Musky fought it fo about 15 min got it up to the boat 3 times the 4th I got my net ready an when I went to get him in the net it hit my line an the bait went fling in the air an it was gone! Better luck next time,my guess would be it was about 36 to 40 inches it was a monster. The moral of this story get a bigger net!


----------

